# Bleeding/spotting on day 13?!



## jbpod (Mar 30, 2011)

Im a bit anxious, im on day 13 and will be getting my blood test tommorrow, but started bleeding/spotting dark brown today, im really not to sure if its my period or implantation bleed, i think its a bit late for implantation bleed and i generally think its all over    Has anyone has this that day before their test and been BFP??

Jx


----------



## Raquel1 (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi jbpod, I am in the same boat as you although I'm 8dp5dt and started spotting yesterday. I'm panicking too as this is always how AF starts for me. I have spoken to my clinic and they said not to worry as it's quite common. Easier said than done I know!! Try & stay positive and good luck for tomorrow, would love to hear how you get on. Sorry I can't give you positive BFP stories but it's just nice to know other ladies are going through similar things. Sending lots of luck your way x x


----------



## jbpod (Mar 30, 2011)

My AF normally comes quite heavy, this isnt like that but its not to say that all drugs have caused this cycle to start in this strange brown spotting way with cramps??  Yesterday i had cramping low down in my left side and just above my pubic bone, different cramping to today's. i must admit there was a small part of me that thought...implantation?? but realistically...i had a 5 day old blast put in last wednesday, so i feel its a bit late for implantation.  Although yours sounds like it might be...fingers crossed, i shall let you know how it went.  Thanks for replying and your support and best wishes.....sending them straight back atcha xx


----------



## Raquel1 (Oct 30, 2010)

I also had a blasto last weds!? 20th? Also thought maybe too late for implantation bleed. Had cramps yesterday morning when spotting started but have gone now. I did a bit of googling, worst thing!! It said that any brown is old blood so could have been left over from transfer or maybe implantation??!!  Anyway no more googling for me just praying AF doesn't show. Tons of luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## jbpod (Mar 30, 2011)

O So your day 13 also?....or am i working this out wrong??... 5day old blast in for 8 days....so im a referring to it right by saying 13 day old?? xxxx


----------



## Raquel1 (Oct 30, 2010)

Yeah that sounds right to me although I've always done 8 days past 5 day transfer (8dp5dt), same difference either way!! Did you have 1 put back? X


----------



## jbpod (Mar 30, 2011)

Yip one grade 1 blast put back.  I got 18 eggs, 16 mature enough so were injected, 7 of them fertilised, i ended up with 2 grade 1 blast and another grade2, due to my age 32yrs and that my AMH was 49! they advised just the one to go back, but i must admit if this doesnt work, i will be putting the other 2 back in together.  How many have you had put back? when you testing? xx


----------



## Raquel1 (Oct 30, 2010)

You sound very similar to me. I had 27 eggs collected 15 fertilised, 11 made it to blasto, 1 put back & 7 frosties. I'm 30 was at risk of ohss & it's our first go so the doc highly recommended 1. I have already said to DP we are definitely having 2 put back next time, if this doesn't work of course (positive thinking!!). I was told to do a hpt on Sunday. We are very lucky to have the option of FET next time.  This 2ww is tourture, I was so upset yesterday thinking it was all over. DP called the clinic whilst he was at work & one of the nurses called me back!! Really praying for you tomorrow, let me know how it goes x x


----------



## TonTon (B9TJO) (Jun 7, 2011)

Raquel1

I am in the same boat as you but had ET on 15th so OTD is tomorrow but i am also 30 and was at risk of OHSS and also produced alot of eggs (24).  You are right, this 2ww is torture. xxx


----------



## Raquel1 (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi tonton, are you also getting some brownish spotting? All the luck in the world for tomorrow, are you having a blood test or hpt? X


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi. I bled the day before my test date both red and brown blood. It stopped and I was convinced it was too late for implantation. The bleeding did stop and the next day I tested positive. I continued to have brown blood for the next 6 weeks and result is my little two year old daughter Tilly. 

Keeping everything crossed for you.  

Natalie x


----------



## TonTon (B9TJO) (Jun 7, 2011)

Hiya,

I only had a little black/brown/peach kind of stuff on Sunday which freaked me out but the nurses said that was old stuff (i rang them monday in a panic!).  I get the odd twinge in the lower pubic area and the cervix area but apart from the sore boobs i am ok?

I am doing the hpt tomorrow.  xxxx


----------



## Raquel1 (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks Natalie, it's lovely to hear positive stories. X 

Same ish symptoms Tonton, I felt pretty awlful during stimms with all those follicles so am actually feeling quite well now. Good luck tomorrow x x


----------



## TonTon (B9TJO) (Jun 7, 2011)

Mee too Racquel1, after EC i was so poorly - it was touch and go as to whether they were going to do ET but luckily they did.  It's only been the last 2-3 days that i have started to feel more normal. 

I am worried i havent had any blood (i.e. implantation) or anything?  Should i have?

xx


----------



## Raquel1 (Oct 30, 2010)

Tonton, don't worry, not everyone gets implantation bleed & the brown/pinkish stuff could of been implantation bleed but it's just taken a while to work it's way out.  

Keep positive hunny, try to relax & only worry about the things that we can change, not the things we can't and unfortunately this is something we can't ( I should listen to my own advice!!)

X


----------



## jbpod (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks guys for all the reply's, but heavy bleeding started tonight .  Wishing everybody loads of luck xxxxx


----------



## TonTon (B9TJO) (Jun 7, 2011)

BFN for me.   

xx


----------



## Firststeps (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi lady's, I am going through something similar. I had two blasto transfered on Wednesday 13th July. I started with light bleeding one week later. I took a HPT on Sunday 24, it was positive :0). I have continued to bleed really heavy with Horrendous cramps much worse than my period. I have taken further HPT all of which have been positive. I contact clinic and had a blood test done Hcg was 800, which is good because they were looking for anything above 60. Clinic have not offered me an further blood test just scan on the 9th August. So I've decided to go to GP today to ask for blood test to see if my hcg is doubling (please god). Although this is called the two week wait, I don't think u will every stop worrying till u are holding ur baby in ur arms. I wish u all the best of luck and hope u dreams come true.  xxx


----------



## jbpod (Mar 30, 2011)

BFN for me too xx


----------

